# recurrent miscarriage



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all, my name is emma and i am new to this site,  

ttc dc3, 4mc in the past year. i ould love to hear from anyone else in a similar position, especially anyone who had tests in uhw or llandough. 

i have my 1st consultants appt in the morning, im very nervous. 

anyone who can share their experiences with me would be fab!


look forward to getting to know you all

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

so sorry to hear of your losses, i know how hearting breaking mc is.

did all the test come back ok or is that what you find out tomorrow?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hiya im in same situation as you.  Ive had 2 miscarriages.  We managed to get our chromosomes tested early as they dont normally do them until you have 3 miscarriages and my DH has a balanced translocation which measn he is a carrier of abnormal chromosomes, He is not affected and about 1 in a 1000 people have this. It measn that the baby's are discabled and so you end up miscarrying them.  Im not saying you have this but it may be worth keeping in your mind.  What tests have you had so far? Good luck for your appt is it in the fertility unit in UHW


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

not really sure what will happen tomorrow. 

i had the 1st lot of bloods taken after last erpc, seen the results of those and they all seem normal. dp has to have bloods taken, he is not looking forward to that!

what is the treatment for the balanced trans thing?  dp is so scared that the tests will show its 'his fault' i already have 2 dc from prev relationship. no probs with either of those so he thinks it must be him. 

i just want some answers.  im so tempted to ttc again now. need to stay patient, although i have no idea how long it is going to take to get these results back. 

also a bit scared as i have met this consultant once before in my 1st pg. really didnt take to him.  hope we get on with him ok. 

thanks for replies tho. its great to have some support its so hard to find people in similar situations in rl.  lots of us out there but no-one ever talks about it! 

xx


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry jule, im being seen in llandough tomorrow. apparently it goes by whichever cons you are seeing? not sure why its there as the uhw is much closer. they did try to send me to barry hosp to begin with.  lots of drama with my appoint's so im just glad to be seeing someone atall!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi emma and welcome
just wanted to wish you good luck for you app tomorrow


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks queenie.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

the tx is pgd which is where they take a cell from the embryos and test them, it is more expensive but at least you know thet are only putting good embryos back.  my dh sperm was fantastic so we never thgought it would be him,  also his sister has been diagnosed and she has 2 children which just goes to show it could happen naturally.. the test isa blood test and is quite expensive which iswhy they only do it after 3 mc's.  it takes 3 months to get the results.  there no reason why you cant ask for it tom


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks jule, i have made a note to ask about that tomoro.

i hope your treatment goes well. 

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome emmah and good luck for your appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry for your losses   good luck for your appointment today x


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

well, not really sure what to make of that  

cons seems quite nice, although there were times i felt he wasnt really listening.


basically all he said was that all my blood tests were normal except for one of the protein tests. chromosomes all normal. all we can do is wait for the results of dp's blood and sperm tests and see him again in 3 months.

no discussions about future pg's. he also said they would not bother to repeat the bloods or to do the scan as i have had two dc already. 

i just feel like i have wasted my time waiting for this appt.  he even said that he had seen me in his gynae clinic as the waiting time for the fertility clinic where he would normally see me is about 7 months.  i was refered for this appt in march! 

sorry for rambling, just dont know what to make of it all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well the good news is the blood tests are normal

have you considered seeing someone privately?


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes we planned on seeing mr beattie, but when i spoke to his secretary last week they dont really offer any additional tests

looking at going to care in nottingham in the new year for the immune tests, hopefully be able to find somewhere closer.

not cheap but got to be worth it tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was thinking innermost secrets.

if you go to CARE you would have to have treatment there too and your immune testing would only be treated while cycling there

can i suggest Dr Gorgy in London, you can have all the tests with him and have treatment anywhere if you chose.

also it might be worth your dh having a sperm DNA fragmentation test? they do these at IVF wales for around £350 i think.


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

the cons arranged for dp to have some sperm tests today

not sure exactly what for.

i dont think innermost secrets  do the immune tests,  i think we wll still go there when dp's results come back. dont think i can wait 3 months to see cons on nhs just to be told theres nothing wrong.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wil they post you the results, i doubt they would have done a DNA fragmentation test as its more indept

innermost secrets dont do the immune testing i believe


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

dp can get the results from his gp.  havent had much of a chance to discuss things with dp yet im off to google dr gorgy.  cant stand just waiting for these appt's just want to get on with it and feel like im doing something productive! 
thanks for the advise.  very much appreciated.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=65

you wont find cost of immune test there but there is a thread on here, will post link in a second

sounds like your dh has had the standard sperm test , count, mobility etc DNA frag looks much further in and i think i would do this also given your situation as if that is the problem there is no point wasting thousands on immune testing

also liverpool's womens clinic do a lining biospy to check for uNK cells which can cause MC, this is available if you join a trial, i thinhk they have stopped private testing and the treatment is steriods

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

how would i go about getting on a trial like that?  i just tried to call for the prices no answer, will have a look through that thread after the school run 

thank you so much for taking the time to post, really means alot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dr Siobhan Quenby, Consultant Obstetrician
Liverpool Women's Hospital NHS Trust
Contact No. 0151 702-4271

give them a call, i went as a private patient and i know things have changed. it might be worth a shot

let me know what they say


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It might be worth contacting CARE in nottingham aswell cause that is where Lyndon recommended we go and he said the embryology team are excellent there.  I think you should look everywhere and keep your options open.  Good luck its horrible being stuck between things to do ,im there now and ive spent so much time being upset about it.


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

i have an info pack from care nottingham, very interesting. good how for it doesnt paint immune testing as a miracle cure for rmc.

tried to contact dr gorgy but couldn't get an answer so emailed. will follow that up on monday.

also didnt have any luck getting through to dr quenby, but i am very keen to chase that one up. i have read that it is a blind trial they are doing at the moment. i know alot of people aren't keen on this, but the way i see it is that i am more than likely going to keep trying irrelvant of whatever tests i have or dont have. if i have the chance of getting the proper treatment then would i be foolish to turn it down?

anyway i havn't even spoken to anyone about it yet! getting slighty carried away there 

thank you for the links aswell. some very interesting threads. i must say it is amazing what some of you have been through. very inspirational. [is there an ****-kissin emoticon??]


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

ha ha didn't think there really was one! thats fab. sorry for the appalling grammer on above post. its late!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Sorry for your losses 

This is the link to the lab IVF Wales use for testing DNA fragmentation. I paid £225 to get it done, it may have gone up since then though.

http://www.spzlab.com

Kara, Dr Q has stopped private unk cell testing has she?

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Emma sorry to hear abou your mcs, i know frompersoal experience how hard they are.  Hopefully, you will be able to sort out your appointments and be able to move on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah andi liverpool have stopped the private testing i wonder if it is because people didnt want to go on the trial!!!

no i agree thats immune treatment isnt a cure for MC but some of it can help its finding the right one. also IVF isnt a cure for MC, its a sad fact thats nothing is

if you can find a reason why sometimes the reason can be fixed, often there is no cause and this is heart breaking. 

i was tested in liverpool and found to have elevated uNk cells and was treated with steriods on my next ivf, now whether it was the steriods i will never know but no other cause was found for my losses

i hope you find a path forward


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree Kara, this time the clinic have tried me on pregnancy support drugs such as estrogen and clexane.  I don't know what has worked but up to now something has.  Mind you i was also on dhea so theres another possibility


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi michelle, can i ask which tests u have had with regards to mc?  where did you have your treatment? 

kara, i still didnt get through to lwh, will keep trying.

am starting to wonder if i should try and see a different consultant.  the more i think about it the more i think he fobbed me off.

he wasn't even going to do the basic blood tests, i only had them as the on duty doc at the hosp did them after my last erpc. i thought certain tests had to be carried out twice.  and surely he could of at least done a scan? 

sorry for rambling. feeling really low today   

had to have a formal warning today in work because of having time off with last mc. had a cry in front of my manager. not a good look.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh that was really nice of your boss, what a git now thats me being polite

the tests ive had are

clotting screen
chromosome testing on myself and luke
biospy for uNK Cells

have you tried calling the main hospital number hun you might get through this way

if your not happy with your con you can ask to change


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

i didnt really have time to try phoning tbh. jus wanted to get out of work and get home to bed. thank god dp was home to sort the dc's.  

i think i will try and see someone else.  just for peace of mind.  do i see my gp to request a 2nd opinion or do i go through the hospital.  sorry for all the questions.  i feel like an idiot   


i had the clotting tests, but im sure at least one of them should be tested 2 at least 6 weeks apart. my chromosomes are normal, just waiting for philllip to have his.  after christmas feels soooo far away! 

really must learn some patience


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah not sure of the top of my head which one but there is a clotting test that needs to be tested twice

im not sure how you would go about getting to see a different con but if it were me i would call the hospital first


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Emmah i had the same tests as kara except the nkcells.  They more or less told me it could be my age


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is this the 6 wk apart test:

Anti-phospholipid syndrome (Hughes Syndrome)


----------

